# Gopher's Women



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 15, 2003)

I gotta give some props to the Minnesota Golden Gophers. They are an excellent and exciting team to watch. I just love Lindsey Whalen and I think her and Janelle McCarville make up as dominant 1-2 punch as there is in Womens College Basketball. I hope that they can beat UConn and keep this run going, it'll be a fun rest of the tournament.:yes:


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm not surprised that they beat Duke. Minnesota has been playing great basketball. I hate it that Alana Beard isn't going to the Final Four, but I will be rooting for the Gophers against UConn.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Minnesota has certainly earned the right to be there. Lindsay Whalen has had an incredible year. Janel McCarville is playing out of her MIND!!!

I wanted Duke to win it all this year, now - I am simply not sure who to rout for but I will be in New Orleans loving every minute of it.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Everything have changed a lot within 4 years in Minnesota Women's basketball organization. Do you think of that?


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

Minnesota reminds me of UConn in '91 in terms of where their program is and what is possible in the near future.

If UConn doesn't win it all, then I hope Minnesota does.


----------

